# Top 25 College Football Stadiums



## Les Miles (Mar 8, 2011)

1. LSU - Tiger Stadium
2. Alabama - Bryant Denny
3. Ohio State - Ohio Stadium
4. Florida - Ben Hill Griffin
5. Texas A&M - Kyle Field
6. Auburn - Jordan-Hare

10. Georgia - Sanford
13. Tennessee - Neyland
24. South Carolina - Williams-Brice

Read more at: http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/story/14733939/

How about them Tigers!!! 

What is your favorite stadium? Let me hear it.


----------



## buckmark89 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sanford of course.

What i dont understand is how florida got in the top 5.  That has got to be the ugliest stadium i have ever seen.  I can picture the cut off jean shorts and mullets now...


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 8, 2011)

Pretty cool that the big 6 of the SEC represent almost half of the top 13 stadiums. 

Buckmark, Florida is known for a loud stadium with crazy fan support. It's a tough place to play I suppose.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 8, 2011)

I love Death valley(Bengal version), and it is truly an awesome place for a night game,...but you guys really need to take a fire hose to that place, clean it out and update more than once a century


----------



## bkl021475 (Mar 8, 2011)

The Orange Bowl.......RIP.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 9, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I love Death valley(Bengal version), and it is truly an awesome place for a night game,...but you guys really need to take a fire hose to that place, clean it out and update more than once a century



Death Valley is awesome on a Saturday night and that is for sore. 

I also like Sanford Stadium as well but really don't see what all the hub-bub is about Neyland and all those UT inbreds... 

Ole Miss gets an honorable mention for tailgating in the Grove.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Mar 9, 2011)

Va Tech should be higher.  Man it's loud in there and a neat layout.


----------



## weagle (Mar 9, 2011)

The top stadium in any give year is either Jordan Hare or Bryant Denny depending on where the Iron bowl is being played.  

Bama can thank Pat Dye for forcing them to upgrade their home field by moving the Iron bowl out of that dump in Birmingham.

Weagle


----------



## KYBobwhite (Mar 10, 2011)

UT Neyland at #13? That's ridiculous! It should be  at least in the top eight. Apparently this dude hasn't seen all of the upgrades.


----------



## Hogtown (Mar 10, 2011)

What is with all the "upgrade" talk??? This ain't the Pros. I like stadiums that are a little funky. Sky boxes and such should not play a role in determining what makes a great COLLEGE stadium (at least in my view). Heck I wouldn't trade Ben Hill Griffin stadium for 2 of Jerry Jones' state of the art monstrosities.


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 10, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I love Death valley(Bengal version), and it is truly an awesome place for a night game,...but you guys really need to take a fire hose to that place, clean it out and update more than once a century



Update?? That place is the most modern structure in La.

They need to get one of those air tankers that are used to fight wildfires, and drop a load of Febreeze on that place.


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 10, 2011)

weagle said:


> The top stadium in any give year is either Jordan Hare or Bryant Denny depending on where the Iron bowl is being played.
> 
> Bama can thank Pat Dye for forcing them to upgrade their home field by moving the Iron bowl out of that dump in Birmingham.
> 
> Weagle



We will be thanking Pat Dye for some other things soon as well.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Mar 11, 2011)

*Neyland has vastly improved!*



Hogtown said:


> What is with all the "upgrade" talk??? This ain't the Pros. I like stadiums that are a little funky. Sky boxes and such should not play a role in determining what makes a great COLLEGE stadium (at least in my view). Heck I wouldn't trade Ben Hill Griffin stadium for 2 of Jerry Jones' state of the art monstrosities.



Redesigned lighted entrance, updated concessions and thoroughfare, a new large Adidas store, and lots of beautiful orange will add to your experience at Neyland Stadium. Added benefit to fans who need more than just taking home a lop-sided win against the Vols. I'm expecting things to change this year. Hear that Dawgs!!! 

http://www.utsports.com/view.gal?id=75632#


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 11, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> The Orange Bowl.......RIP.


Agreed.  I do miss the ole girl.

Everyone around here knows I'm a die hard Gator hater but I will say that Ben Hill Griffin is one of the loudest stadiums around.  It is STUPID loud in that place.  

The Colliseum is LA is pretty amazing as well.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 11, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Agreed.  I do miss the ole girl.
> 
> Everyone around here knows I'm a die hard Gator hater but I will say that Ben Hill Griffin is one of the loudest stadiums around.  It is STUPID loud in that place.
> 
> The Colliseum is LA is pretty amazing as well.



To bad you didn't make it up to the shoe last year. I heard it was one of the loudest day games they have ever had. The said it was almost as loud as the USC game the year before. Every home game against Michigan gets pretty sick as well. The nice thing about that place is it gets crazy loud and its also a sight to behold. That is one fine stadium.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 11, 2011)

I wouldn't mind seeing LSU travel up to play in Ohio State's shoe. We could use another victory against those cheating Buckeyes.


----------



## golffreak (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm going to throw Vanderbilt's stadium in there. I've been to a few Bama games there and felt abnormally stupid the entire 4 hours. Those smart kids tend to get into the game for the first few minutes.


----------



## shadow2 (Mar 11, 2011)

buckmark89 said:


> Sanford of course.
> 
> What i dont understand is how florida got in the top 5.  That has got to be the ugliest stadium i have ever seen.  I can picture the cut off jean shorts and mullets now...



Eventhough I am a UGA fan, I will have to say that watching a game in Gainesville is a good time.  That stadium does get LOUD and there is not a bad seat in the place.  

That all being said  I still perfer athens and Sanford..


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 11, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> To bad you didn't make it up to the shoe last year. I heard it was one of the loudest day games they have ever had. The said it was almost as loud as the USC game the year before. Every home game against Michigan gets pretty sick as well. The nice thing about that place is it gets crazy loud and its also a sight to behold. That is one fine stadium.



I'll be there Sept. 3rd, I'm contracted for the Akron game.

Somehow I'm guessing it won't be quite as loud.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 11, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I'll be there Sept. 3rd, I'm contracted for the Akron game.
> 
> Somehow I'm guessing it won't be quite as loud.



Maybe you can get Tressel a press pass to hold your gear.


----------



## bkl021475 (Mar 12, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Maybe you can get Tressel a press pass to hold your gear.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 13, 2011)

Where did the Bobby Dodd/Homeless Shelter rank??


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 13, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Maybe you can get Tressel a press pass to hold your gear.



Now THAT was funny....


How does the suspension work? Can he be on site, press box etc?


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing LSU travel up to play in Ohio State's shoe. We could use another victory against those cheating Buckeyes.



Yea cause the last time yall made it up that way ranked #5, yall left with a W. Oh wait, not so fast my friend!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 14, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Now THAT was funny....
> 
> 
> How does the suspension work? Can he be on site, press box etc?



I've got a feeling the young man that dresses up as Brutus, might be getting a 2 game vacation.

If you see Brutus hanging out on the sidelines next to the guy with the headsets on way to much, than that might be a clue where Tressel is.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 14, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Yea cause the last time yall made it up that way ranked #5, yall left with a W. Oh wait, not so fast my friend!!!



LSU 38
OSU 24

Thanks for easy win Snook. Your buckeye team was a joke.

LSU 2007 National Champions!!!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't know how Arkansas is dealing with the shame of losing to tOSU.I would feel for them if not for Petrino--not for what he did here but the way he talks to his players during a game.He's a real JERK!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 1. LSU - Tiger Stadium
> 2. Alabama - Bryant Denny
> 3. Ohio State - Ohio Stadium
> 4. Florida - Ben Hill Griffin
> ...



I'd put Bryant-Denny over that sess pool Tiger Stadium any day of the year..


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd put Bryant-Denny over that sess pool Tiger Stadium any day of the year..



Only if you like your team's stadium to smell like month old hotdog water.


----------



## General Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Where did the Bobby Dodd/Homeless Shelter rank??


The Joke by the Coke.............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Only if you like your team's stadium to smell like month old hotdog water.



It's better than corn dog grease..


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 14, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> I've got a feeling the young man that dresses up as Brutus, might be getting a 2 game vacation.
> 
> If you see Brutus hanging out on the sidelines next to the guy with the headsets on way to much, than that might be a clue where Tressel is.





You have no idea how hard it is to stay professional sometimes. If I'm shooting a team I can't stand it is very temping to stick out a leg Jet's style.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 14, 2011)

Are all the OSU fans gonna wear sweater vests during the two game suspension to show support?I got a feeling it's gonna be more than two games.Guess they're gonna replace the glass in their house with plexiglass now.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 15, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Are all the OSU fans gonna wear sweater vests during the two game suspension to show support?I got a feeling it's gonna be more than two games.Guess they're gonna replace the glass in their house with plexiglass now.



I doubt it, most OSU fans are disappointed in Tressell but are waiting on the NCAA's invetigation to expose all the true details. 

Not sure if you are aware but during the presser back last week when Tressel was asked if he did, infact, let others now about the emails before this all came out, he nodded his head yes and the AD quickly jumped in and deflected Tressels answer. Most are now starting to think Tressel did send them to the ad and there is more to this story and Tressel is taking one for the team at this point. We will now soon enough.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> LSU 38
> OSU 24
> 
> Thanks for easy win Snook. Your buckeye team was a joke.
> ...



Thats what beanie Wells said about your defense as well. I noticed on the sidelines he kept screaming for Tressel to just give him the ball because they cant tackle me. To bad Tress thought to much of Bechman. I agree though, with Beckman at qb, that OSU team was a joke.

By the way, that stiff arm Beanie gave your ALL SEC defenseive back, was just sick.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 15, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I don't know how Arkansas is dealing with the shame of losing to tOSU.I would feel for them if not for Petrino--not for what he did here but the way he talks to his players during a game.He's a real JERK!!!



Their dealing with it just like your pups would have if they would have had to play OSU the last couple of years. Oh yea, the pups have not been in OSU's class for awhile and are just hoping to sniff a bowl game after last year.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 15, 2011)

And what class might the Buckeyes be in? I'd say second class. You'll get no argument from me about the quality of play my Dawgs have played the last couple of years but I KNOW we'll get back to where we were(probably without Richt). Can you honestly say that OSU will get back to that level??


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 15, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> And what class might the Buckeyes be in? I'd say second class. You'll get no argument from me about the quality of play my Dawgs have played the last couple of years but I KNOW we'll get back to where we were(probably without Richt). Can you honestly say that OSU will get back to that level??



Get back to what level. You mean only losing one game and playing in another BCS game and winning AGAIN. OSU hasn't went anywhere and theres nothing they need to get back to. They are at the top now. And by top I mean winning more than 10 games and being in contention of the NC. Will they take a step back next year with the 5 sitting 5 games, probably not, I still see them winning them all except maybe the UM game but we will see. And Tressels not going anywhere. He will probably get his suspension increased to 5 as the players have and then on goes the machine. Only way anything changes is if Tressel gets fired or they lose a bunch of scholys and I don't see that happening but we will see.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 15, 2011)

OSU is like a SLOW fly at a picnic. They always show up where they don't belong and ALWAYS get swatted and they show up every year.How can you get pumped about winning a bunch of games in THAT conference Snooker? You're RIGHT about OSU not "wenting" anywhere too--yeah, they're stuck in Mediocreville.The machine?That's the best laugh I'd had all day.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 15, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> OSU is like a SLOW fly at a picnic. They always show up where they don't belong and ALWAYS get swatted and they show up every year.How can you get pumped about winning a bunch of games in THAT conference Snooker? You're RIGHT about OSU not "wenting" anywhere too--yeah, they're stuck in Mediocreville.The machine?That's the best laugh I'd had all day.




Did you really just say this?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 15, 2011)

No, I had a ghost writer do it Lanier.


----------



## chainshaw (Mar 18, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> OSU is like a SLOW fly at a picnic. They always show up where they don't belong and ALWAYS get swatted and they show up every year.How can you get pumped about winning a bunch of games in THAT conference Snooker? You're RIGHT about OSU not "wenting" anywhere too--yeah, they're stuck in Mediocreville.The machine?That's the best laugh I'd had all day.



If by ALWAYS getting swatted, you mean 6-3 in BCS Bowl Games, then I will be the first to say that I LOVE being ALWAYS swatted. 

By the way, what conference do you want us to win in? We are in the Big Ten. What the heck do you want them to do? I've said it before and I will say it again....with the exception of a few schools (Florida, LSU, Alabama, USC, etc.) most schools would kill for our overall football record, bowl games and regular season.

I can understand the abuse from the LSU, Florida, and Alabama fans, but no UGA fan should strut around like you do. 1980. That is your claim to fame. Buck and Herschel. That's it.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 18, 2011)

chainshaw said:


> I can understand the abuse from the LSU, Florida, and Alabama fans, but no UGA fan should strut around like you do. 1980. That is your claim to fame. Buck and Herschel. That's it.



Man, that's some rough stuff right there


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Mar 18, 2011)

Yep, and when you guys beat Miami a while back that's all you got too!!


----------



## HermanMerman (Mar 18, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Thats what beanie Wells said about your defense as well. I noticed on the sidelines he kept screaming for Tressel to just give him the ball because they cant tackle me. To bad Tress thought to much of Bechman. I agree though, with Beckman at qb, that OSU team was a joke.
> 
> By the way, that stiff arm Beanie gave your ALL SEC defenseive back, was just sick.



He talks as though he actually played in the game.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 18, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> OSU is like a SLOW fly at a picnic. They always show up where they don't belong and ALWAYS get swatted and they show up every year.How can you get pumped about winning a bunch of games in THAT conference Snooker? You're RIGHT about OSU not "wenting" anywhere too--yeah, they're stuck in Mediocreville.The machine?That's the best laugh I'd had all day.



Well, the wins and loses in BCS games paint a different picture. Honestly, I could care less what your perspective is about Buckeye football. I enjoy what they have accomplished and think its awesome. Have they lost some big games, yes. WHO HASN'T!!!! They have been to and won more BCS games than anyone. I"LL TAKE IT!!! They have put more players in the NFL than anyone over a long period of time. They have won the last 2 BCS gamesw they have been in and if not for dropping a sure INT would have beat a Texas team most thought should have been playing for the title. YEA, I LOVE MY BUCKEYES and they take a back seat to no one regardless of your perception. They have done just about as much as you could ask for since inception of the BCS. THATS A FACT!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 18, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> He talks as though he actually played in the game.



Every now and then I see a reply that makes me just scratch my head. 
 What part of what I said gave you that idea? I watched the game, that is why I said what I said.

If maybe you are referring to what I said Beanie said, that came from his mouth after the game.


----------



## country boy (Mar 19, 2011)

THE SWAMP (Ben Hill Griffen)


----------



## HermanMerman (Mar 19, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Every now and then I see a reply that makes me just scratch my head.
> What part of what I said gave you that idea? I watched the game, that is why I said what I said.
> 
> If maybe you are referring to what I said Beanie said, that came from his mouth after the game.



No,no,no, I was referring to the All Mighty Coach Miles. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Mar 21, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Yep, and when you guys beat Miami a while back that's all you got too!!



They also have been in several National Championship games, and their title drought is only going on a decade, where as i wasn't even alive when UGA won in 1980. So, there is a little bit of a difference(also, if you want to compare overall titles, it's 7-2 OSU, but again, all but 2 of those titles were over 40 years ago so it's really not relevant). I think what snooker's point is, that teams who are at the top (bama, LSU, Florida) consistently have room to talk, whereas a rebuilding UGA team doesn't.

As for stadiums, i have to agree with Hogtown. I love unique stadiums. Give me stadiums like Camp Randall with the Field House in the Background, 







or Michie Stadium right on the river any day over cookie cutter stuff.






EDIT: Also, Harvard Stadium has easily the coolest looking facade i've ever seen on a modern stadium.


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 21, 2011)

BrotherBadger said:


>



Looks like a Gladiator Arena...


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 21, 2011)

Death Valley on a Saturday night is a very tough place to play.


----------



## Atlsooner (Mar 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 1. LSU - Tiger Stadium
> 2. Alabama - Bryant Denny
> 3. Ohio State - Ohio Stadium
> 4. Florida - Ben Hill Griffin
> ...




And who wrote this article and who took the  poll? Why, of course, CBS Sports, that's who. And doesn' the SEC and CBS Sports have a contract of broadcasting SEC Football?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 23, 2011)

Atlsooner said:


> And who wrote this article and who took the  poll? Why, of course, CBS Sports, that's who. And doesn' the SEC and CBS Sports have a contract of broadcasting SEC Football?



What's your point? You afraid Choklahoma is not getting enough attention?


----------



## Atlsooner (Mar 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What's your point? You afraid Choklahoma is not getting enough attention?



Stop it Lester! You're killing me.  Just another poll from the liberal media to your advantage. That's all. You asked for input. The Chokelahoma thing is as old as me. And that's pretty old.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2011)

*Saturday Night in Death Valley*



RipperIII said:


> I love Death valley(Bengal version), and it is truly an awesome place for a night game,...but you guys really need to take a fire hose to that place, clean it out and update more than once a century



We like it just the way it is. Here's a pretty cool video for those that have never been inside a drum. 





Atlsooner said:


> Stop it Lester! You're killing me.  Just another poll from the liberal media to your advantage. That's all. You asked for input. The Chokelahoma thing is as old as me. And that's pretty old.



Your place got #20.... that's about right.


----------

